# Wolves in strawberry reservoir national forest...?



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

I just got back from a somewhat frightening scouting trip.

I still need to process all my footage but the frightening part of the trip was about 5:00am while i was sleeping...I just posted a short clip. Watch it in HD if you want to checkout the paw prints...






My first impression was wild dog, but when searching youtube for wolves barking it sounded exactly like what i heard ...ugh freaky

(SHORT EDIT) I was camped out atop a mountain...no one would be up here this time...

I did a bit of research and found this link that says:
"Wolves bark for many of the same reasons domestic canines do. When wolves are nervous about something or someone, they will use a low, breathy, woofing sound. This can be seen in domestic dogs that are unsure of a situation. Often when a dog does this or growls, it means you shouldn't approach it."

So I am confident that it was a wolf...ugh why do they have to come to Utah...one more thing to worry about while camping...

-phorisc


----------



## fishsnoop (Apr 3, 2009)

Great Pyrenees protecting it's flock.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm thinking Pyrenees also. Were there sheep in the area?


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

I was atop the mountain, I don't believe any sheep were present with me or nearby. I did hear cows at night but that is typical to hear cows in strawberry reservoir national forest.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

I saw this video on youtube
ofcourse thats assuming its a wolf since they dont actually show it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have been trying to locate Strawberry Reservoir National Forest and for some reason it is non exsistant. Perhaps you are talking about the area of the Unita-Wasatch-Cache National Forest that is located near Stawberry Reservoir? 

My bet is that it is a dog and not a wolf. There are a lot of areas up there that someone can camp without other people knowing about it and dogs like to bark at things moving around in the dark such as bears, cougars, and skunks.


----------



## fishsnoop (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't believe everything you tube from the net, it's a great pyrenees mountain dog bred to protect flocks.bigger than the average dog and I am on my 3rd one as a pet.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Critter said:


> I have been trying to locate Strawberry Reservoir National Forest and for some reason it is non exsistant. Perhaps you are talking about the area of the Unita-Wasatch-Cache National Forest that is located near Stawberry Reservoir?.


smart azz!


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

In hate to ruin the excitement but what makes you think nobody else could possibly be hiking up the mountain at 5 am to do some scouting near strawberry and their dog is tagging along on the adventure?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm thinkin' it's a wolf that mimics a dog barking. 2-year old female, black in color,; I'm sure of it.

Hurry, put out a trail cam.

8)


Uh............I seen my share of wolves in the wild. When they see you they run the other way. A Great Pyrenees on the other hand comes after you if it's tending a flock.

.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

phorisc said:


> ... So I am confident that it was a wolf...ugh why do they have to come to Utah...one more thing to worry about while camping...
> 
> -phorisc


I listened to your recording, and I am equally confident it was a great Pyrenees. Sounds exactly like the 5 or 6 that escort me and my hounds through the sheep every morning and afternoon as we're heading up and back looking for bear during the summer pursuit season. For all you know it was protecting you from a bear or a real wolf that may have been intent on rummaging through your camp in the wee hours of the morning. I personally think you owe that mutt a dog biscuit.....


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

For what it's worth, even taking into account your size at 6'5", the tracks on the video are still not as big as the wolf we shot in Alaska. Our wolf wasn't the biggest boy out there, but his paws are the same size as my tom cougar's.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> For what it's worth, even taking into account your size at 6'5", the tracks on the video are still not as big as the wolf we shot in Alaska. Our wolf wasn't the biggest boy out there, but his paws are the same size as my tom cougar's.


Look to be about the same size as my Great Danes' paws.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

My guess is also great Pyrenees. I've seen a wolf and then looked at its tracks and it was much larger than those tracks!! The bark had the same pattern as a Great Pyrenees also.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Next time, just turn on a light. Scouting has had more than enough bad press lately.


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

Definitely a Great Pyrenees. I hear them on the Manti when I am up there. When I was riding ATV's in a little snow around Jackson Wyoming, we saw a lot of wolf tracks and they would be about the size of your hand. Those tracks are too small for a wolf! Still an eerie sound in the night.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

ya, I listened to the sound of a pyrenees, sounds very similar. Do the run around on their own during the night?


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Wolf dog I don't care. I would have just built a house with the bricks I chit if that happened to me.

Funny stuff. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Dog. A wolf is capable of barking, but not like the dog in this clip. Goob is correct about wolf/human contact.


----------



## fishsnoop (Apr 3, 2009)

phorisc said:


> ya, I listened to the sound of a pyrenees, sounds very similar. Do the run around on their own during the night?


They are suckled by the sheep as pups and live with the flock all of their lives.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

*lol*



Iron Bear said:


> Wolf dog I don't care. I would have just built a house with the bricks I chit if that happened to me.
> 
> Funny stuff. Thanks for the chuckle.


lol seriously...no one likes to be woke up 5am by a dog or any sort of animal at the much.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

phorisc said:


> ya, I listened to the sound of a pyrenees, sounds very similar. Do the run around on their own during the night?


While most stay close to the sheep, there are some that range a bit. As a matter of fact, long after the sheep have been moved off their summer range, it is not uncommon to run into a great Pyrenees or two that has been left on the mountain.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Yep I think most sheepherders are Mexicans.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Or is it Chileans?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Basque


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It's always fun walking through a herd of sheep and running into a Pyranees or two. As intimidating as they are, I worry more about the dang Heelers and Collies biting me. We rode our ATV's past a sheep camp at Strawberry and a Heeler jumped on the back of my buddies wheeler and bit him on the a$$. It was kind of funny though.:grin:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Those big white pukes are more dangerous than a wolf!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Those big white pukes are more dangerous than a wolf!


yep

.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> Those big white pukes are more dangerous than a wolf!


Glad to see I'm not the only one with a healthy fear of sheep....


----------

